

Boiler control via e-mail and image processing - lifeisstillgood
http://hackingbeaver.com/?p=97

======
lifeisstillgood
I have purchased a new house in the UK (well, my bank manager purchased it, I
just live there) and it has some super dooper wireless boiler control system.

All I can do is walk downstairs and press the up or down buttons. No idea how
it works and the manuals hurt my head.

I would happily have it ripped out for a raspberry pi and a python script, and
that's without hooking it up to the mains

(PS - [http://www.hobbytronics.co.uk/4-channel-relay-
board](http://www.hobbytronics.co.uk/4-channel-relay-board))

